

A SVBTLE Collection - ptrwtts
http://read.subpug.com/shared-lhqi7

======
ptrwtts
It was way too hard to create an RSS collection that can be easily shared
(more here: [http://peterwatts.net/post/27254383527/shared-rss-is-that-
so...](http://peterwatts.net/post/27254383527/shared-rss-is-that-so-much-to-
ask))

Does anybody know of better alternatives?

~~~
dt7
In Google Reader, you can click the arrow on a folder and select "Create
Bundle" to create a "Bundle", which is just a link other Reader users can use
to add the feeds to their subscriptions. It also creates an OPML file though,
which can be imported into most RSS readers.

